# DNA vs FSK chip



## Renoster (21/11/16)

Well is the DNA better, or is the FSK better, i want to buy a new mod.... and torn between these two chips.....


----------



## PsyCLown (21/11/16)

I have never heard of FSK chips before...

A quick Google seems to indicate they are the chips used in the Hohm tech mods.
Those Hohm tech mods seem really awesome and can TC just about anything.

I am now curious to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (21/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have never heard of FSK chips before...
> 
> A quick Google seems to indicate they are the chips used in the Hohm tech mods.
> Those Hohm tech mods seem really awesome and can TC just about anything.
> ...


Hey yes the hohm slice and the fact that it can tc anything well...... and it looks like some poeple put away dna for flag ship killers...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renoster (21/11/16)

Renoster said:


> Hey yes the hohm slice and the fact that it can tc anything well...... and it looks like some poeple put away dna for flag ship killers...


Oh yes... and internal charging no issue...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soutie (21/11/16)

Just to throw another spanner in the works, have you considered the SX350. The DNA doesn't hold a candle to it, although I haven't been played with the FSK yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/11/16)

Perhaps it is more about which mod you prefer.

Chances are the vaping experience on a mod with a DNA chip vs FSK chip won't be all that different, both will produce vapour. They will have quick ramp up times and be accurate etc.

So which mods are you looking at specifically and what is it which you actually want? I am not sure about the newer DNA mods, but the olders ones did not allow for internal charging and as you mentioned above the Hohm mods do and they work very well from what I have read!

I took a bit more of a look into the Hohm website and their products and what they are trying to do seem pretty awesome actually.
The Hohm Wrecker G2 seems very snazzy to be honest.  I am kinda leaning towards Hohm tech and their FSK chip personally and if I were to get a single battery mod I would without a doubt look at the Hohm Slice and would not consider all that much else which I am currently aware of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster (21/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Just to throw another spanner in the works, have you considered the SX350. The DNA doesn't hold a candle to it, although I haven't been played with the FSK yet.


Aaaaah man! Let me go and research


----------



## Soutie (21/11/16)

Renoster said:


> Aaaaah man! Let me go and research



I have both the yihi Sx mini ml and the lost vape DNA 75. The mini ml is just amazing, and definitely the superior mod in all departments but the battery life. That's better on the DNA being a dual battery mod. 

The Sx mini Q is that one mod that is on my Christmas wishlist if anyone is listening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai (21/11/16)

Fsk is a fantastic chip. Ive had all of the above. You wont beat the build quality of any yihi product. This is where the Hohm Slice falls a bit short. Bat life is not great, so if you are a heavy vaper, carry a spare 26650 along for the day. Its not that bad as bat changes are quick and painless. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Renoster (21/11/16)

Tai said:


> Fsk is a fantastic chip. Ive had all of the above. You wont beat the build quality of any yihi product. This is where the Hohm Slice falls a bit short. Bat life is not great, so if you are a heavy vaper, carry a spare 26650 along for the day. Its not that bad as bat changes are quick and painless. Highly recommended.


So out of the three you recommend the FSK? Only chip wise, not bat life or build considered


----------



## Tai (21/11/16)

@Renoster, the slice my daily driver bud But if you are vaping 60w +, it might not suit your needs. Like i say, i just carry an extra bat if i know im out for the whole day. But im very happy with the output

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/11/16)

Renoster said:


> So out of the three you recommend the FSK? Only chip wise, not bat life or build considered


I have been using the Hohm slice for a while now and its the best. You don't have to worry about bad battery life since you can charge the mod at +4A. Charging is extremely fast on this mod. The chip is excellent IMO. The TC works excellent to TC any metal including kanthal. I tested it and it works. You also don't even need to worry about your builds resistance as the mod can fire from 0.0000001 (even lower) to 3 ohms. At R1100 for the mod and battery incl shipping from Vape Cartel it's a really good buy. I will definitely buy any product with the Hohmtech brand confidently as their customer support is the best and their products are excellent.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (21/11/16)

@daniel craig that's 3A charging not 4A.

But yeah this device charges at light speed 



edit: see @daniel craig post below, its more complicated than just saying 3A or 4A.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (22/11/16)

Sprint said:


> @daniel craig that's 3A charging not 4A.
> 
> But yeah this device charges at light speed


"26650 mostly have a .8C charge rate. So a 4200mAh cell will charge at 4.2 x .8 = 3.36. However, as an added safety feature, we built in an amp monitor which essentially just watches for any amp irregularities. If battery is showing inconsistent amp delivery, the AFC IC will pull back power and charge below amp irregularities are being discovered.

Our Hohm Grown cell is a full 1C charge rate, so it can actually charge at up to 4.3A (safely)." 

-From one of the Hohmtech support staff.

But yes, according to their site they put it as 3A since not all 26650 can do 4.3A safely in which case the amp monitor does its job.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (22/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have never heard of FSK chips before...
> 
> A quick Google seems to indicate they are the chips used in the Hohm tech mods.
> Those Hohm tech mods seem really awesome and can TC just about anything.
> ...


For the money it ,(FSK) is a great value, I think it works well.The DNA chip does more in terms of ascetics IMO but it's expensive in comparison to fsk and the deliverance of a good vape. I own both and have had more trouble with the DNA.But once again that's just been my experience.P. S.the Hohm Slice is about 45 bucks compared to about,140 dollars for the average DNA mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> I have been using the Hohm slice for a while now and its the best. You don't have to worry about bad battery life since you can charge the mod at +4A. Charging is extremely fast on this mod. The chip is excellent IMO. The TC works excellent to TC any metal including kanthal. I tested it and it works. You also don't even need to worry about your builds resistance as the mod can fire from 0.0000001 (even lower) to 3 ohms. At R1100 for the mod and battery incl shipping from Vape Cartel it's a really good buy. I will definitely buy any product with the Hohmtech brand confidently as their customer support is the best and their products are excellent.


Right you are, I get close to a day on a MNKE battery.Most bang for the buck and vape device of the year IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

How to compare an Apple to a Pear? Simply put: Hohmslice is for low wattage low resistance builds as long as you are not pulsing Nichrome wire. 

SDNA and other DNA devices is for high wattage low reistance vaping but can obviously run the whole gauntlet.

Hohmslice leaves me in a catch22 situation much of the time. I like to use relatively thick Nichrome and the Hohmslice hates the resistance shift so the best builds for it I need to pulse on the SDNA. 

SDNA can just handle anything. If you want to do high power drips on nice big builds look no further. 

Even low power there is something about the way a DNA hits that cannot compare. 

At 80w the Hohmslice is impressive, closest to a DNA you will get. Eyes closed I wont tell the difference. 

DNA devices are usually around R2800 where a Hohmslice including battery is R1100. If you dont see yourself going over 90w often it is the best deal around. It is the only mod I take out. USB charge while driving, Menthol Ice at 40w and I dont lose any battery till I get out. Amazing feel too. My favorite buy this year.

The SDNA was too expensive to feel like such a great deal. But pure capability wise it is incredible. But because I paid so much it stays at home. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

Bottom line if money matters also not just the vape then the Hohmslice can simply not be beat. You feel like you are being spoiled to MORE than what you paid for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/11/16)

@Mustrum Ridcully is it true that you become a wizard when you're still a virgin at 30?.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

Sprint said:


> @Mustrum Ridcully is it true that you become a wizard when you're still a virgin at 30?.


Only the chaps over at the High Energy Magic building. Even though marriage is forbidden, a young wizard growing up in the mountains finds himself working up hearty appetites of all descriptions after a good day out shooting.


----------



## stevie g (22/11/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Only the chaps over at the High Energy Magic building. Even though marriage is forbidden, a young wizard growing up in the mountains finds himself working up hearty appetites of all descriptions after a good day out shooting.


Well thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Well thanks for clearing that up


I really was speaking only for myself, mind you. One does not ascend the towers of greatness by being ordinary.


----------



## stevie g (22/11/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I really was speaking only for myself, mind you. One does not ascend the towers of greatness by being ordinary.


2 years to go and I'll be observing a family member closely to see if he knows any spells.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

Sprint said:


> 2 years to go and I'll be observing a family member closely to see if he knows any spells.


Ah. An inordinate amount of time spent adjusting the ants in his thinking engine and I can guarantee your suspicions to be VERY well founded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

